# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  20 करोड़ उपभोक्ताओं पर असर

## ravi chacha

2 जी स्पेक्ट्रम घोटले में सुप्रीम कोर्ट के फैसले ने उन टेलीकॉम कंपनियों  की चांदी कर दी है, जिनके नाम लाइसेंस रद्द होने वाली कंपनियों की सूची में  नहीं हैं। शीष्ाüस्थ अदालत की ओर से दिए गए फैसले के बाद यूनिनॉर के 22,  लूप टेलिकॉम के 21, टाटा टेली के 3, सिस्टेमा श्याम के 21, एतिसलात डीबी के  15, एस टेल के 6, वीडियोकॉन के 21, आइडिया के 9 और स्पाइस के 4 लाइसेंस  रद्द हो गए हैं। मतलब कि इन कंपनियों के उपभोक्ताओं के सामने दूसरी  कंपनियों की सेवाएं लेने की मजबूरी है।

----------


## ravi chacha

एक मोटे अनुमान के मुताबिक इन लाइसेंसों के रद्द होने से करीब 20 करोड़ से  ज्यादा टेलीकॉम सब्सक्राइबर जो कि फिलहाल इन कंपनियों के नेटवर्क से जुडे  हुए हैं, अब दूसरी टेलीकॉम कंपनियों की ओर से रूख करेंगे। दूरसंचार विभाग  (राजस्थान सर्किल) के महानिदेशक महीधर पंथ ने बताया कि सुप्रीम कोर्ट के  निर्देश के बाद अब इस पर कार्रवाई के निर्देश जारी होंगे। करीब 15 से 20  दिनों में इन टेलीकॉम कंपनियों की सेवाएं रद्द की जा सकती हैं। जो उपभोक्ता  इन कंपनियों के सब्सक्राइबर हैं, उन्हें दूसरी कंपनियों में शिफ्ट किया  जाएगा।' गौरतलब है अकेले यूनिनार(22), वीडियोकॉन(21) और लूप टेलीकॉम (22)  के टेलीकॉम सब्सक्राइबर्स की तादाद 19 करोड़ से ज्यादा है इसके अलावा 7  कंपनियां और हैं जिनके कई लाइसेंस रद्द हुए हैं।

----------


## ravi chacha

राजस्थान पर क्या होगा असर 

पंत ने बताया कि राजस्थान पर इस फैसले  का ज्यादा असर सिस्टमा टेलीसर्विसेज पर देखने को मिलेगा। जिन कंपनियों के  लाइसेंस रद्द हुए हैं उनके ग्राहकों की तादाद राजस्थान में फिलहाल सबसे  ज्यादा नजर आ रही है। दिसंबर 2011 के आंकड़ों के मुताबिक सिस्टमा के  सब्सक्राइबर्स की तादाद राजस्थान में 23 लाख से ज्यादा है। वहीं यूनिनोर के  महज282 और वोडाफोन के 10568 सब्सक्राइबर हैं।

----------


## swami ji

कभी कुछ नहीं होगा भाई  ,,, हा हा हा हा ह अ अ हा कमीने हे सेल सब ,,

----------

